# VirtualBox maximum memory allocation



## mk (Jan 2, 2011)

In VMware Server there is an option to set total amount of memory that can be allocated. Is there such thing in VirtualBox? I have 2 gigs, 256m for VC rest for the system. I can't start second machine with 512m memory. Help?


----------



## mfaridi (Jan 2, 2011)

We have this option in virtualbox too. When you want make new guest you can choose how much RAM can be used by the guest.


----------



## mk (Jan 2, 2011)

You didn't understand what am asking. 
Someone else could perhaps shed light on this matter?

But let clarify myself - the above mentioned option in vmware server create a "pool" of memory which can be used by virtualization software. Let say 1 gigabyte - you can start as many as you want machines with whatever memory size until the total memory used by virtualization software hit that 1g mark. 

My goal is to be able to at least have 2 machines with 512m memory work. So I have to be able to set that pool to..let say 1.3g. How? User manual is silent on this, google...


----------



## vermaden (Jan 2, 2011)

From what I know there is no such thing in VirtualBox, You need to specify how much memory each guest system may have, at least for VirtualBox 3.x, there was recently release VirtualBox 4.x so maybe there You will find something similar (memory ballooning).


----------



## mk (Jan 2, 2011)

Memory ballooning allows you to add more memory without the need to shutdown the guest. Still not there. I will check what new bring 4.x release.


----------

